# Kontakt compression?



## Claud9 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,
I'm trying to optimize my instrument size.
But I noticed that the Kontakt compression from wav 16/44 is really low.
Here is my example : 
nki wav 16/44 : 414,3 MB
nki compressed : 412,7 MB

2 MB of compression?
Is this possible... or I'm doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance for any suggestion!


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 25, 2016)

nkw almost the same with lossnes compressed formats (like ape). So, if the're used 15 from 16 bits per sample only 1 bit will be comressed, but if the signal -24 DB at the sample it will be compressed at 4 bit size. It is how i understand this process. May be i'm wrong.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 25, 2016)

When you say NKI compressed I assume you mean NCW? Keep in mind Kontakt doesn't do any compression unless you explicitly save as NCW.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 26, 2016)

If you are using a resource container (NKR), you should NOT save your NKIs as monoliths! Path to the NKR gets saved as absolute, which is a problem if you want to use that monolith on another computer, it will ask for missing NKR file.


----------



## Claud9 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry for the wrong number i wrote in my previous post.
I did some quality test. My original recording is 24/44.
I first tried to convert from 24 to 16 then apply Kontakt compression, you reduce a lot the file size but you lose a lot of quality.
The best solution (in my opinion) is to apply the Kontakt compression to the original 24/44 files.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2016)

You don't lose quality with Kontakt's compression - it's lossless, which is why you can restore NCW files to the original WAV


----------



## Levitanus (Sep 1, 2016)

@d.healey, loose quality was about 16 bit. As i said, it is possible to use 16 bit in SEVERAL CASES. If tis is not a case when 16 and 24 substructing to 0 (silence) it isn't point to use 16 bit. But if it is, why should we get more HDD space?
And NCW yep, lossless 

P.S.


> drag the deck of punched cards and reel tapes - you also will start to make software that is lightweight.


----------

